# Jesus Christ in San Juan, P.R. "El Via crucis"



## Soto (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello,

This is called *"El Via crucis"* and is a religious tradition in Puerto Rico.  The people of Puerto Rico follow various religious traditions during Holy Week.  A lot of people fast throughout the whole week (though not required), and eat different foods such as codfish, salad and a soup called "caldo santo."  In Palm Sunday it is customary to process with palm branches in memory of Jesus' entrance to Jerusalem.  Next there are several activities celebrated during each day of the week. 

From Monday through Wednesday of the Holy week people will participate in the stations of the cross.  The "Via Crucis" is a remembrance, through walking and praying, of Jesus carrying the cross, his crucifixion, and death.  There are 14 "stations" signified by paintings which are positioned in the church.  In some towns, the Via Crucis is dramatized, which means that actual folk will play the different roles of Jesus, Mary, John, the people of Jerusalem and the Roman soldiers.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2008)

That reenactment looks hauntingly near to life, I think, mostly so in Photo 2, where that "Roman soldier" lashes out for yet another beating, enjoying his power over someone already on the weak side. 
In Spain, they follow the same traditions, and I have spent Semana Santa in Andalucia once (many years ago), where I - as a tourist and mere onlooker, of course - also witnessed the Palm Sunday procession and that on Good Friday. Back then, however, I wasn't that much into photography. I did take photos but ...


----------



## Soto (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, we have lots of things from Spain.. and this is one of them


----------



## elektro (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the best work!


----------



## Soto (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## ztekneq (Mar 9, 2008)

wow. very nice work....
age it for creativity just to see how it looks.


----------



## jdphotographer2091 (Mar 14, 2008)

amazing
u hit the nail on the head


----------



## Universal Polymath (Mar 14, 2008)

These are incredible!  I especially like the first shot, with the jewelry store on the right and the street sign on the left.
Really though, they are all fantastic.  Good work.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent series. Love the look of these.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with LaFoto that #2 has such a "in the moment" feel to it.  Wonderful work.


----------



## Soto (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks to all for your comments....

...


----------



## D3sh1 (Mar 21, 2008)

this are fantastic ,
they used  to do the same retual in jerusalem and that retual called many photographers .
i admit that i havent been there for a long time ,
not sure its still alive .


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 25, 2008)

the 3th photo  is the greatest !


----------



## Soto (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys....

I'm doing my website again and there would be new shots... I'll let you know guys!!!

...


----------



## pm63 (Mar 26, 2008)

This is some of the best photography I've ever seen.

I like the first one the best... the way 'Jesus' stands out against the blown out sky with the crowd of onlookers is simply stunning. Great captures, and the B&W effect is spot on.


----------



## SBlanca (Mar 26, 2008)

hey LaFoto, noticed you mentioned Semana Santa, I recently went to see some of the processions in andalucia, some photos can be found here

hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Soto (Nov 18, 2008)

ztekneq said:


> wow. very nice work....
> age it for creativity just to see how it looks.



I don't remember what happened with the other photos but here is the first one with an aging action applied...


----------

